# New SOL list of 2013-2014 Program



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi All,
Does anyone know that the new SOL list of 2013-2014 program will be made publically available on 14 May,2013?


_“Regarding information about the SOL – this information will become available in June 2013. Subject to approval from the Minister, the new SOL will then be put in place on 1 July 2013.
Information about the 2013-2014 Program will be made publically available on 14 May, the same date as the Federal Budget is handed down. ”_

Good, better, best? | Migration Blog

In the comments - David said..


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Lets see what comes out later today!!!


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Please do keep us updated of the situation.


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

It's near CoB in Eastern Australia. Is this new list out? Does anybody know?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

wow keep updating mate!


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

*New SOL List update on 3 June 2013*

Plaese follow the following link to check out New SOL List 2013-2014


Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013 

Thanks


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the post Amrik.

For quick preview - updated list information is pasted below.

Occupations removed from the SOL

*ANZSCO Code Occupation* 
251511 Hospital Pharmacist 
251513 Retail Pharmacist 
323111 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Avionics) 
323112 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Mechanical) 
323113 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Structures) 

Occupations on the SOL from 1 July 2013

*ANZSCO Code Occupation *
133111 Construction Project Manager 
133112 Project Builder 
133211 Engineering Manager 
133513 Production Manager (Mining) 
134111 Child Care Centre Manager 
134211 Medical Administrator 
134212 Nursing Clinical Director 
134213 Primary Health Organisation Manager 
134214 Welfare Centre Manager 
221111 Accountant (General) 
221112 Management Accountant 
221113 Taxation Accountant 
221213 External Auditor 
221214 Internal Auditor 
224111 Actuary 
224511 Land Economist 
224512 Valuer 
231212 Ship's Engineer 
231213 Ship's Master 
231214 Ship's Officer 
232111 Architect 
232112 Landscape Architect 
232213 Cartographer 
232214 Other Spatial Scientist 
232212 Surveyor 
232611 Urban and Regional Planner 
233111 Chemical Engineer 
233112 Materials Engineer 
233211 Civil Engineer 
233212 Geotechnical Engineer 
233213 Quantity Surveyor 
233214 Structural Engineer 
233215 Transport Engineer 
233311 Electrical Engineer 
233411 Electronics Engineer 
233511 Industrial Engineer 
233512 Mechanical Engineer 
233513 Production or Plant Engineer 
233611 Mining Engineer (Excluding Petroleum) 
233612 Petroleum Engineer 
233911 Aeronautical Engineer 
233912 Agricultural Engineer 
233913 Biomedical Engineer 
233914 Engineering Technologist 
233915 Environmental Engineer 
233916 Naval Architect 
234111 Agricultural Consultant 
234112 Agricultural Scientist 
234113 Forester 
234611 Medical Laboratory Scientist 
234711 Veterinarian 
234912 Metallurgist 
234914 Physicist (Medical Physicist only) 
241111 Early Childhood (Pre-Primary School) Teacher 
241411 Secondary School Teacher 
241511 Special Needs Teacher 
241512 Teacher of the Hearing Impaired 
241513 Teacher of the Sight Impaired 
241599 Special Education Teachers nec 
251211 Medical Diagnostic Radiographer 
251212 Medical Radiation Therapist 
251213 Nuclear Medicine Technologist 
251214 Sonographer 
251311 Environmental Health Officer 
251312 Occupational Health and Safety Advisor 
251411 Optometrist 
252111 Chiropractor 
252112 Osteopath 
252311 Dental Specialist 
252312 Dentist 
252411 Occupational Therapist 
252511 Physiotherapist 
252611 Podiatrist 
252712 Speech Pathologist 
253111 General Medical Practitioner 
253211 Anaesthetist 
253311 Specialist Physician (General Medicine) 
253312 Cardiologist 
253313 Clinical Haematologist 
253314 Medical Oncologist 
253315 Endocrinologist 
253316 Gastroenterologist 
253317 Intensive Care Specialist 
253318 Neurologist 
253321 Paediatrician 
253322 Renal Medicine Specialist 
253323 Rheumatologist 
253324 Thoracic Medicine Specialist 
253399 Specialist Physicians nec 
253411 Psychiatrist 
253511 Surgeon (General) 
253512 Cardiothoracic Surgeon 
253513 Neurosurgeon 
253514 Orthopaedic Surgeon 
253515 Otorhinolaryngologist 
253516 Paediatric Surgeon 
253517 Plastic and Reconstructive Surgeon 
253518 Urologist 
253521 Vascular Surgeon 
253911 Dermatologist 
253912 Emergency Medicine Specialist 
253913 Obstetrician and Gynaecologist 
253914 Ophthalmologist 
253915 Pathologist 
253917 Diagnostic and Interventional Radiologist 
253918 Radiation Oncologist 
253999 Medical Practitioners nec 
254111 Midwife 
254411 Nurse Practitioner 
254412 Registered Nurse (Aged Care) 
254413 Registered Nurse (Child and Family Health) 
254414 Registered Nurse (Community Health) 
254415 Registered Nurse (Critical Care and Emergency) 
254416 Registered Nurse (Development Disability) 
254417 Registered Nurse (Disability and Rehabilitation) 
254418 Registered Nurse (Medical) 
254421 Registered Nurse (Medical Practice) 
254422 Registered Nurse (Mental Health) 
254423 Registered Nurse (Perioperative) 
254424 Registered Nurse (Surgical) 
254499 Registered Nurse nec 
261111 ICT business Analyst 
261112 Systems Analyst 
261311 Analyst Programmer 
261312 Developer Programmer 
261313 Software Engineer 
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer 
263311 Telecommunications Engineer 
263312 Telecommunications Network Engineer 
271111 Barrister 
271311 Solicitor 
272311 Clinical Psychologist 
272312 Educational Psychologist 
272313 Organisational Psychologist 
272314 Psychotherapist 
272399 Psychologists nec 
272511 Social Worker 
312211 Civil Engineering Draftsperson 
312212 Civil Engineering Technician 
312311 Electrical Engineering Draftsperson 
312312 Electrical Engineering Technician 
313211 Radio Communications Technician 
313212 Telecommunications Field Engineer 
313213 Telecommunications Network Planner 
313214 Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist 
321111 Automotive Electrician 
321211 Motor Mechanic (General) 
321212 Diesel Motor Mechanic 
321213 Motorcycle Mechanic 
321214 Small Engine Mechanic 
322211 Sheetmetal Trades Worker 
322311 Metal Fabricator 
322312 Pressure Welder 
322313 Welder (First Class) 
323211 Fitter (General) 
323212 Fitter and Turner 
323213 Fitter-Welder 
323214 Metal Machinist (First Class) 
323313 Locksmith 
331112 Stonemason 
331211 Carpenter and Joiner 
331212 Carpenter 
331213 Joiner 
332211 Painting trades workers 
333111 Glazier 
333211 Fibrous Plasterer 
333212 Solid Plasterer 
334111 Plumber (General) 
334112 Airconditioning and Mechanical Services Plumber 
334113 Drainer 
334114 Gasfitter 
334115 Roof plumber 
341111 Electrician (General) 
341112 Electrician (Special Class) 
341113 Lift Mechanic 
342111 Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic 
342211 Electrical Linesworker 
342212 Technical Cable Jointer 
342313 Electronic Equipment Trades Worker 
342314 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (General) 
342315 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (Special Class) 
399111 Boat Builder and Repairer 
399112 Shipwright 
411211 Dental Hygienist 
411212 Dental Prosthetist 
411213 Dental Technician 
411214 Dental Therapist


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

no change


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

*CSOL List ?*

Where is the updated CSOL list ? As my occupation was in CSOL. Please share the location. I am very worried.


----------



## yesesmenorah (Jun 3, 2013)

*Australia SOL 2013-2014 Updated*

Annual Update of Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013
The Skilled Occupation List

The Skilled Occupation List (SOL) will change from 1 July 2013, with five occupations to be removed. The SOL determines which occupations are eligible for independent and family sponsored skilled migration.

The updated SOL is based on expert advice from the Australian Workforce Productivity Agency (previously known as Skills Australia). The list of occupations reflects the Australian Government's commitment to a skilled migration program that delivers skills in need in Australia. The SOL will continue to deliver a skilled migration program focused on high value skills that will help to address Australia's future skill needs.
Summary of changes to the SOL

The following changes have been applied to the SOL.

Occupations removed from the SOL
ANZSCO Code Occupation
251511 Hospital Pharmacist
251513 Retail Pharmacist
323111 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Avionics)
323112 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Mechanical)
323113 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Structures)

Occupations on the SOL from 1 July 2013
ANZSCO Code Occupation
133111 Construction Project Manager
133112 Project Builder
133211 Engineering Manager
133513 Production Manager (Mining)
134111 Child Care Centre Manager
134211 Medical Administrator
134212 Nursing Clinical Director
134213 Primary Health Organisation Manager
134214 Welfare Centre Manager
221111 Accountant (General)
221112 Management Accountant
221113 Taxation Accountant
221213 External Auditor
221214 Internal Auditor
224111 Actuary
224511 Land Economist
224512 Valuer
231212 Ship's Engineer
231213 Ship's Master
231214 Ship's Officer
232111 Architect
232112 Landscape Architect
232213 Cartographer
232214 Other Spatial Scientist
232212 Surveyor
232611 Urban and Regional Planner
233111 Chemical Engineer
233112 Materials Engineer
233211 Civil Engineer
233212 Geotechnical Engineer
233213 Quantity Surveyor
233214 Structural Engineer
233215 Transport Engineer
233311 Electrical Engineer
233411 Electronics Engineer
233511 Industrial Engineer
233512 Mechanical Engineer
233513 Production or Plant Engineer
233611 Mining Engineer (Excluding Petroleum)
233612 Petroleum Engineer
233911 Aeronautical Engineer
233912 Agricultural Engineer
233913 Biomedical Engineer
233914 Engineering Technologist
233915 Environmental Engineer
233916 Naval Architect
234111 Agricultural Consultant
234112 Agricultural Scientist
234113 Forester
234611 Medical Laboratory Scientist
234711 Veterinarian
234912 Metallurgist
234914 Physicist (Medical Physicist only)
241111 Early Childhood (Pre-Primary School) Teacher
241411 Secondary School Teacher
241511 Special Needs Teacher
241512 Teacher of the Hearing Impaired
241513 Teacher of the Sight Impaired
241599 Special Education Teachers nec
251211 Medical Diagnostic Radiographer
251212 Medical Radiation Therapist
251213 Nuclear Medicine Technologist
251214 Sonographer
251311 Environmental Health Officer
251312 Occupational Health and Safety Advisor
251411 Optometrist
252111 Chiropractor
252112 Osteopath
252311 Dental Specialist
252312 Dentist
252411 Occupational Therapist
252511 Physiotherapist
252611 Podiatrist
252712 Speech Pathologist
253111 General Medical Practitioner
253211 Anaesthetist
253311 Specialist Physician (General Medicine)
253312 Cardiologist
253313 Clinical Haematologist
253314 Medical Oncologist
253315 Endocrinologist
253316 Gastroenterologist
253317 Intensive Care Specialist
253318 Neurologist
253321 Paediatrician
253322 Renal Medicine Specialist
253323 Rheumatologist
253324 Thoracic Medicine Specialist
253399 Specialist Physicians nec
253411 Psychiatrist
253511 Surgeon (General)
253512 Cardiothoracic Surgeon
253513 Neurosurgeon
253514 Orthopaedic Surgeon
253515 Otorhinolaryngologist
253516 Paediatric Surgeon
253517 Plastic and Reconstructive Surgeon
253518 Urologist
253521 Vascular Surgeon
253911 Dermatologist
253912 Emergency Medicine Specialist
253913 Obstetrician and Gynaecologist
253914 Ophthalmologist
253915 Pathologist
253917 Diagnostic and Interventional Radiologist
253918 Radiation Oncologist
253999 Medical Practitioners nec
254111 Midwife
254411 Nurse Practitioner
254412 Registered Nurse (Aged Care)
254413 Registered Nurse (Child and Family Health)
254414 Registered Nurse (Community Health)
254415 Registered Nurse (Critical Care and Emergency)
254416 Registered Nurse (Development Disability)
254417 Registered Nurse (Disability and Rehabilitation)
254418 Registered Nurse (Medical)
254421 Registered Nurse (Medical Practice)
254422 Registered Nurse (Mental Health)
254423 Registered Nurse (Perioperative)
254424 Registered Nurse (Surgical)
254499 Registered Nurse nec
261111 ICT business Analyst
261112 Systems Analyst
261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
263311 Telecommunications Engineer
263312 Telecommunications Network Engineer
271111 Barrister
271311 Solicitor
272311 Clinical Psychologist
272312 Educational Psychologist
272313 Organisational Psychologist
272314 Psychotherapist
272399 Psychologists nec
272511 Social Worker
312211 Civil Engineering Draftsperson
312212 Civil Engineering Technician
312311 Electrical Engineering Draftsperson
312312 Electrical Engineering Technician
313211 Radio Communications Technician
313212 Telecommunications Field Engineer
313213 Telecommunications Network Planner
313214 Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist
321111 Automotive Electrician
321211 Motor Mechanic (General)
321212 Diesel Motor Mechanic
321213 Motorcycle Mechanic
321214 Small Engine Mechanic
322211 Sheetmetal Trades Worker
322311 Metal Fabricator
322312 Pressure Welder
322313 Welder (First Class)
323211 Fitter (General)
323212 Fitter and Turner
323213 Fitter-Welder
323214 Metal Machinist (First Class)
323313 Locksmith
331112 Stonemason
331211 Carpenter and Joiner
331212 Carpenter
331213 Joiner
332211 Painting trades workers
333111 Glazier
333211 Fibrous Plasterer
333212 Solid Plasterer
334111 Plumber (General)
334112 Airconditioning and Mechanical Services Plumber
334113 Drainer
334114 Gasfitter
334115 Roof plumber
341111 Electrician (General)
341112 Electrician (Special Class)
341113 Lift Mechanic
342111 Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic
342211 Electrical Linesworker
342212 Technical Cable Jointer
342313 Electronic Equipment Trades Worker
342314 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (General)
342315 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (Special Class)
399111 Boat Builder and Repairer
399112 Shipwright
411211 Dental Hygienist
411212 Dental Prosthetist
411213 Dental Technician
411214 Dental Therapist


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

jayptl said:


> no change


Additions done in ICT profession ANZSCO Codes.


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

*CSOL list*

hi noobrex

Do not know CSOL list yet, But i think they will update this week. just hope for good...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

wt u mean by addition??


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

jayptl said:


> wt u mean by addition??


Some of the ICT professions (BA/SA) were removed in Jan/ Feb 2013 as the occupations ceiling was met by DIAC.

Now it got added again in 2013-14.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

thanks for updates ... from where did you get these info mate?


----------



## amitso (Jan 30, 2013)

*Annual Update of Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013*

Latest information on the July 2013 changes

Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sanjeewa said:


> thanks for updates ... from where did you get these info mate?


Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

The list is already available.

The Skilled Occupation List

The Skilled Occupation List (SOL) will change from 1 July 2013, with five occupations to be removed. The SOL determines which occupations are eligible for independent and family sponsored skilled migration.

The updated SOL is based on expert advice from the Australian Workforce Productivity Agency (previously known as Skills Australia). The list of occupations reflects the Australian Government's commitment to a skilled migration program that delivers skills in need in Australia. The SOL will continue to deliver a skilled migration program focused on high value skills that will help to address Australia's future skill needs.
Summary of changes to the SOL

The following changes have been applied to the SOL.

*Occupations removed from the SOL*

ANZSCO Code Occupation

251511 Hospital Pharmacist
251513 Retail Pharmacist
323111 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Avionics)
323112 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Mechanical)
323113 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Structures)


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

however, bad news is waiting for many i guess, especially for IT professionsls.

Flagged Occupations

also worried about the number of visa allocation in the above codes for this year.


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

rahu said:


> however, bad news is waiting for many i guess, especially for IT professionsls.
> 
> Flagged Occupations
> 
> also worried about the number of visa allocation in the above codes for this year.


If particular occupation is in the SOL of 2013-14.Should we still worried about the ceiling and the number of visa allocation.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Mrocks, you were right. 2613 is there !  

have they mentioned anywhere what will be the ceiling limit for these occupations ? And what about points ? Any changes there ?


----------



## i-am-george (Apr 25, 2013)

Similarly we'll have a list for CSOL for 2013? I'm unable to find the list in the immg website. Any idea if it is been published?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

CSOL is yet to be published and might be published this week hopefully


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

bhashmi said:


> If particular occupation is in the SOL of 2013-14.Should we still worried about the ceiling and the number of visa allocation.


well, see this time the quota was exhausted by May, 20 which means we will be having a backlog on the next year for this. and as the DIAC creates more and more constraints its rather obvious that less numbes (compared to 5160 for 2012) will be allocated for 2013. but we dont know how less it would be this time. just hoping that it does not come bellow 4500 (at least).

edit:
the above comment only applies to programmers


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

now it doesnt matter how allocation for IT..

ACS already made strict rules for it, so obvious 50% IT guys reduced with min 5 points


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

jayptl said:


> now it doesnt matter how allocation for IT..
> 
> ACS already made strict rules for it, so obvious 50% IT guys reduced with min 5 points



really what are those restrictions made by ACS mate?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Quota for Each occupation group will remain mostly the same, because Government already declare that they will issue 1,92K Visa, nearly same as last year, So, there is a very realistic chance that quota will remain close to last year's.

Plus all the 60 pointers this time will either have to go for SC 190, or get married (or score 20 in IELTS). So, pressure will certainly reduce on SC 189.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> really what are those restrictions made by ACS mate?


Typically, this time to score 5 points for Job experience, one would need either 5 or 7 years of Work.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Typically, this time to score 5 points for Job experience, one would need either 5 or 7 years of Work.


that is kind unfair ..  have they confirmed this kind of change in officially ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


What impact does it has on us for our occupation Mroks ? Also, what threat does it have on our application Mroks ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

sanjeewa said:


> that is kind unfair ..  have they confirmed this kind of change in officially ?


If they do that lots of applications would be in a limbo ?

I dont believe such a kind of thing can happen in such a short notice as this would put lots of applications which are in middle in soup.

So not yet sure.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

noobrex said:


> What impact does it has on us for our occupation Mroks ? Also, what threat does it have on our application Mroks ?


There won't be a major change in CSOL. You are very much on the safer side as hardly any quota has been filled for your occupation this year. Your occupation is going to remain in CSOL for 2013-2014 and also on Vic state occupation list. Vic will continue to process your SS application and as per current scenario will take around 3-4 months.

Since my occupation has reached the ceiling, Vic will wait till 1st July and may come with result by 2nd week of July. 

It is highly unlikely that ICT occupations will get removed from state occupation list for Vic, NSW, SA and ACT.

As per my understanding the quota for ICT professionals might increase.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> that is kind unfair ..  have they confirmed this kind of change in officially ?


DIAC till now Didn't confirm anything but they will shortly I guess..!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

happybuddha said:


> Mrocks, you were right. 2613 is there !
> 
> have they mentioned anywhere what will be the ceiling limit for these occupations ? And what about points ? Any changes there ?


It is highly unlikely that min. points criteria of 60 will change. As per the invitation reports majority are falling in 60 points category.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Mroks said:


> It is highly unlikely that ICT occupations will get removed from state occupation list for Vic, NSW, SA and ACT.
> 
> As per my understanding the quota for ICT professionals might increase.


the more the merrier.

but due to restrictions on assessment, until the response comes from DIAC its rather uncertain. 

the pressure increases because of the backlog. many applicants are already due in SC 190 and definitely it will create more pressure next time (because of recent change). so if more numbers are allocated, quota for individual states will also increase but if numbers are cut the state quota will also decrease and it would create problems for many.


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

sanjeewa said:


> that is kind unfair ..  have they confirmed this kind of change in officially ?


For 3years we will get 5 points and 5 years experience we will be getting 10 points right?
Am i missing any thing here?
Pls confirm?


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Typically, this time to score 5 points for Job experience, one would need either 5 or 7 years of Work.


For 3years we will get 5 points and 5 years experience we will be getting 10 points right?
Am i missing any thing here?
Pls confirm?


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

indtiger said:


> For 3years we will get 5 points and 5 years experience we will be getting 10 points right?
> Am i missing any thing here?
> Pls confirm?


No. if you have ICT Major you are going to lose 2years of "relevent" experience and this is the minimum amount for which you will not be able to claim any points. so if you have 2+3 = 5 years then your 3 years will be considered and you will be awarded 5 points.


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

jayptl said:


> now it doesnt matter how allocation for IT..
> 
> ACS already made strict rules for it, so obvious 50% IT guys reduced with min 5 points


Can you please explain what restriction?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

in short

After degre u shud have 5 years experience to get 5 points,, just think u will understoo dit


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

jayptl said:


> in short
> 
> After degre u shud have 5 years experience to get 5 points,, just think u will understoo dit


Hmm, will that happen for everyone? or only for those who doesn't have relevant degree?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

i m talking with relevent degree


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rahu said:


> No. if you have ICT Major you are going to lose 2years of "relevent" experience and this is the minimum amount for which you will not be able to claim any points. so if you have 2+3 = 5 years then your 3 years will be considered and you will be awarded 5 points.


dude we need to get the confirmation on this .. under what reason you are saying , this is happening like this . is it your personal experience?


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

jayptl said:


> i m talking with relevent degree


Where did you get this information?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> dude we need to get the confirmation on this .. under what reason you are saying , this is happening like this . is it your personal experience?


His explanation is correct, but DIAC hasn't yet conformed.. in any case this would be the new policy that's almost certain.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> His explanation is correct, but DIAC hasn't yet conformed.. in any case this would be the new policy that's almost certain.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


>


These days, you need degree+work experience to get anything from ACS... one can claim points ONLY AFTER 2 or 4 years of work.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> These days, you need degree+work experience to get anything from ACS... one can claim points ONLY AFTER 2 or 4 years of work.


strange dude!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sunlight11 said:


> These days, you need degree+work experience to get anything from ACS... one can claim points ONLY AFTER 2 or 4 years of work.


Any opinion about below mentioned hypothetical scenario.


After ICT major degree worked for 2 yrs in non relevant occupation field (eg. say software marketing or software faculty) and then worked for 5 years in relevant occupation. 

So total exp is 7 yrs ( 2ys in non relevant field + 5 yrs in relevant field)

An applicant wants to claim 10 points for his 5 yrs relevant experience. Is it possible?


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Mroks said:


> Any opinion about below mentioned hypothetical scenario.
> 
> After ICT major degree worked for 2 yrs in non relevant occupation field (eg. say software marketing or software faculty) and then worked for 5 years in relevant occupation.
> 
> ...


No. The 2 years of non-relevant occupation will not be counted. They will start to count from your 5 years of relevant work experience. But due to ACS changes, they will subtract 2 years from the 5 years, and they will assess you with 3 years of relevant work experience.

The idea is they sort of redefined "qualification" as your ICT Major plus 2 years of initial work experience. To understand better, just think of the initial 2 years as "internship" or "apprenticeship" on top of the ICT major to complete the "qualification".


If your major is not ICT and you go via RPL route, they will subtract 4 years from your relevant work experience. 

What I'm not clear at the moment is how will DIAC assess or count the relevant work experience.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

TheEndofDays said:


> No. The 2 years of non-relevant occupation will not be counted. They will start to count from your 5 years of relevant work experience. But due to ACS changes, they will subtract 2 years from the 5 years, and they will assess you with 3 years of relevant work experience.
> 
> The idea is they sort of redefined "qualification" as your ICT Major plus 2 years of initial work experience. To understand better, just think of the initial 2 years as "internship" or "apprenticeship" on top of the ICT major to complete the "qualification".
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. I hope the things will get sorted out very soon.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Any opinion about below mentioned hypothetical scenario.
> 
> 
> After ICT major degree worked for 2 yrs in non relevant occupation field (eg. say software marketing or software faculty) and then worked for 5 years in relevant occupation.
> ...


As endofdays said ... plus he may claim 5 points if Bachelor seems relevant to ACS, else they gonna take out 4 out of those 5 years, leaving nothing much.


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

What will be the case, if ACS considers the degree as Major and staight forward with 5 yrs of experience .. then are we eligible for 10 points?
I got accessed last yr with 4 yrs exp by ACS (got 5 points). Now i am planning to reapply for 5yrs exp to claim extra 5 points
IELTS was culprit in my case...still trying for 7band in all modules


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

indtiger said:


> What will be the case, if ACS considers the degree as Major and staight forward with 5 yrs of experience .. then are we eligible for 10 points?
> I got accessed last yr with 4 yrs exp by ACS (got 5 points). Now i am planning to reapply for 5yrs exp to claim extra 5 points
> IELTS was culprit in my case...still trying for 7band in all modules


But someone told me in this forum, DIAC has their own method for calculating experience. So if you haven't changed your job since your assessment, you already can claim 5 years experience in EOI.


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

indtiger said:


> What will be the case, if ACS considers the degree as Major and staight forward with 5 yrs of experience .. then are we eligible for 10 points?
> I got accessed last yr with 4 yrs exp by ACS (got 5 points). Now i am planning to reapply for 5yrs exp to claim extra 5 points
> IELTS was culprit in my case...still trying for 7band in all modules


But someone told me in this forum, DIAC has their own method for calculating experience. So if you haven't changed your job since your assessment, you already can claim 5 years experience in EOI. So no need to reassess.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> But someone told me in this forum, DIAC has their own method for calculating experience. So if you haven't changed your job since your assessment, you already can claim 5 years experience in EOI.


DIAC assess job experience independently till now... but whatever is written in their skillselect site, with this sudden new approach from ACS, none can say what DIAC gonna do next.


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> DIAC assess job experience independently till now... but whatever is written in their skillselect site, with this sudden new approach from ACS, none can say what DIAC gonna do next.


What will happen to the people who are already in the queue, both 189 and 190(waiting to get SS)? Will they also be affected if DIAC sets a new rule?


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> As endofdays said ... plus he may claim 5 points if Bachelor seems relevant to ACS, else they gonna take out 4 out of those 5 years, leaving nothing much.


Hello,

I have already got a positive ACS in November 2012, mine was RPL route.....Later I submitted EOI (ICT Systems Analyst) on last week of Jan 2013 with 60 points for subclass-189. But did not get an invitation as ICT reached the occupational ceiling by then...Now last month I had resubmitted my existing EOI as I have crossed 8 years of experience....so now my updated EOI is with 65 points for Subclass-189....

Now I'm confused after reading your comments on the new ACS rules? Is it applicable for me who has already done the ACS assessment? will there be change in the points now? 

please advise....


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

indtiger said:


> What will be the case, if ACS considers the degree as Major and staight forward with 5 yrs of experience .. then are we eligible for 10 points?
> I got accessed last yr with 4 yrs exp by ACS (got 5 points). Now i am planning to reapply for 5yrs exp to claim extra 5 points
> IELTS was culprit in my case...still trying for 7band in all modules


a word of caution: it might be a deadly attempt. 
why? 
1. there has been reports that a degree is assessed as Associated and another from the same institution is assessed as Bachelor. so you dont know how ACS will treat your degree.
2. have you left your current job? or got promoted to a higher role? if no then you really dont need an assessment. if everything is same (same role, same titile etc) then just keep the payslips after the period that was assessed earlier.

3. if you take a new assessment, even if your degree is assessed as major you will lose 2 years so you actually lose advantage in all respects.

in short: if u need 7 in ielts just go for it. but going into a new assessment might create a even bad situation for you. 
my two cents


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

ROY2013 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have already got a positive ACS in November 2012, mine was RPL route.....Later I submitted EOI (ICT Systems Analyst) on last week of Jan 2013 with 60 points for subclass-189. But did not get an invitation as ICT reached the occupational ceiling by then...Now last month I had resubmitted my existing EOI as I have crossed 8 years of experience....so now my updated EOI is with 65 points for Subclass-189....
> 
> ...


since the ACS letter is valid for two years i think it will be assessed as previous format. but, again it depends on your CO. i would suggest since you have 8 in IELTS and w/o full job experience you qualify for 60 points you better remove your extra part of job (as per the new rule) and stick to IELTS, education and part of your experience.

you will definitely get called for 60 points. but if CO raises question and says that you overclaim you will definitely be refused but for underclaim you will never be. so why taking risk?


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

rahu said:


> since the ACS letter is valid for two years i think it will be assessed as previous format. but, again it depends on your CO. i would suggest since you have 8 in IELTS and w/o full job experience you qualify for 60 points you better remove your extra part of job (as per the new rule) and stick to IELTS, education and part of your experience.
> 
> you will definitely get called for 60 points. but if CO raises question and says that you overclaim you will definitely be refused but for underclaim you will never be. so why taking risk?


looks like i made mistakes in the above comment. i messed up ur experience with IELTS results. funny 

anyways, back to the point: since ACS rules have changed, you better keep the EOI at 60 points as i guess you will surely get invitation with this score. 
valid that you can claim 65 points but if CO raises question then you will be in a real trouble. so i would suggest not to take any risk. underclaim will never penalize you with a refusal so keeping a low profile would be better i guess.


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

rahu said:


> looks like i made mistakes in the above comment. i messed up ur experience with IELTS results. funny
> 
> anyways, back to the point: since ACS rules have changed, you better keep the EOI at 60 points as i guess you will surely get invitation with this score.
> valid that you can claim 65 points but if CO raises question then you will be in a real trouble. so i would suggest not to take any risk. underclaim will never penalize you with a refusal so keeping a low profile would be better i guess.


Thanks Rahu...I just checked with my agent and they said the current ACS change is not applicable to me. Since I've already submitted my EOI it does not matter. However this will be applicable for new applicants who will be applying for ACS....Well I hope everything’s turns out well for all of us....every day I hear new things in this forum .... now it’s just a matter of 3-4 more weeks of wait and then we will have a better clarity on what are the new rules, occupational ceiling etc..etc...


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

ROY2013 said:


> Thanks Rahu...I just checked with my agent and they said the current ACS change is not applicable to me. Since I've already submitted my EOI it does not matter. However this will be applicable for new applicants who will be applying for ACS....Well I hope everything’s turns out well for all of us....every day I hear new things in this forum .... now it’s just a matter of 3-4 more weeks of wait and then we will have a better clarity on what are the new rules, occupational ceiling etc..etc...


I just talked to my agent and he said that they are yet to get response from ACS. So double check, probably call ACS or DIAC


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

NirajK said:


> I just talked to my agent and he said that they are yet to get response from ACS. So double check, probably call ACS or DIAC


Please let us know once hear back from ACS. Niraj, what is your situation? in whihc stage are you in the process?


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

ROY2013 said:


> Please let us know once hear back from ACS. Niraj, what is your situation? in whihc stage are you in the process?


I am yet to apply to ACS. :ranger:


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

rahu said:


> a word of caution: it might be a deadly attempt.
> why?
> 1. there has been reports that a degree is assessed as Associated and another from the same institution is assessed as Bachelor. so you dont know how ACS will treat your degree.
> 2. have you left your current job? or got promoted to a higher role? if no then you really dont need an assessment. if everything is same (same role, same titile etc) then just keep the payslips after the period that was assessed earlier.
> ...


Thanks Rahu for your suggestions.
In my case, i am with same company , but currently working on differnt project and also got promoted to senior level. 
Can you please give me link for the new changes that have happened from ACS front. Bit worried. If i dont get 7 in Ielts, if SA comes up with 6.5 in Ielts then my previous score is sufficient. But i will befalling short by 5 points, which i thought, i can cliam by reapplying for ACS, where my 5 yrs of experience will get accessed.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

indtiger said:


> Thanks Rahu for your suggestions.
> In my case, i am with same company , but currently working on differnt project and also got promoted to senior level.
> Can you please give me link for the new changes that have happened from ACS front. Bit worried. If i dont get 7 in Ielts, if SA comes up with 6.5 in Ielts then my previous score is sufficient. But i will befalling short by 5 points, which i thought, i can cliam by reapplying for ACS, where my 5 yrs of experience will get accessed.


please go through the bellow link.
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

yes in case of role change, titile change a reassessment would be necessary but keep in mind that you will lose at least 2 years this time.


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow there are plenty of IT people in this thread. Am I the only one around here to be assessed as an Engineering Technologist?


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> Wow there are plenty of IT people in this thread. Am I the only one around here to be assessed as an Engineering Technologist?


Yes there are a lot of IT guys in the forum. By the way professional engineer here.


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

rahu said:


> please go through the bellow link.
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf
> 
> yes in case of role change, titile change a reassessment would be necessary but keep in mind that you will lose at least 2 years this time.


Thaks Dude....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> What will happen to the people who are already in the queue, both 189 and 190(waiting to get SS)? Will they also be affected if DIAC sets a new rule?



If you already got invitation, then safe... In fact any new rule shouldn't affect any applicant who even lodged EOI before July 1st.


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

So, any one who got accessed by ACS prior to April 2013, will they be effected by the new rule?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

indtiger said:


> So, any one who got accessed by ACS prior to April 2013, will they be effected by the new rule?


They will not be affected concerning the new ACS policy, but any other rule if implemented by DIAC such as increased points requirement, will affect everyone who have not got invitation (but its unlikely that anything substantial alteration regarding policy will come about).


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

amitso said:


> Latest information on the July 2013 changes
> 
> Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

I am little confused here. i tried searching about the new policy of ACS.

Can someone please explain me the changes in the policy of ACS? 

I got my assessment results on 3rd may, will i get affected due to this? 

please help


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Birender said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am little confused here. i tried searching about the new policy of ACS.
> 
> ...


News & Updates | Australian Computer Society


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Mroks said:


> News & Updates | Australian Computer Society


THanks a ton


----------



## Ken1412 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi All,

My case received the ACS result on 25 March, 2013. In the letter, they stated that "your work experience has been calculated as follows ....", they listed out the time until the date that i applied for ACS Jan 2013. It is totally for 96 months (8 years). I am still working until now. So i have total 8 years and 6 months. Will the DIAC apply new ACS rule for my case, i.e reduce 2 years of experience? Currently, i counted 15 points for work experience in my EOI and submit EOI with 60 points? Will it be a risk? Any advices for me?

Thanks a lot,
K


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ken1412 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My case received the ACS result on 25 March, 2013. In the letter, they stated that "your work experience has been calculated as follows ....", they listed out the time until the date that i applied for ACS Jan 2013. It is totally for 96 months (8 years). I am still working until now. So i have total 8 years and 6 months. Will the DIAC apply new ACS rule for my case, i.e reduce 2 years of experience? Currently, i counted 15 points for work experience in my EOI and submit EOI with 60 points? Will it be a risk? Any advices for me?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Is anything such statement is present in your letter ?

"The following employment after MONTH & YEAR is considered to equate to work at an appropriately"

If not, then it is highly likely that you'll be able to claim full points.


----------



## Ken1412 (Jul 2, 2013)

No, that statement does not include in my ACS result but it does in my partner ACS result after April. It's so confused. i already submited EOI and i dont want any risk that may cause a refuse.


----------



## minhtuanmt1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anything such statement is present in your letter ?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have a similar situation and wonder how many points I could claim from DIAC.
I finished all the courses at my University in May 2005 but not yet receive my Certificate until October 2005 because my University only holds 2 Graduation Ceremony each year (one in February and one in October). I've been working fulltime since December 2004 and I have more than 8.5 years of experience up till now. My ACS result was on March 2013 and EOI submitted in May 2013, therefore the new rule will not affect me.
But my most concern thing here is that am I able to claim working experience point that count from 12/2004 or 5/2005 or 10/2005?
Please anyone help to clarify this for me.

Thank you very much,
Tuan


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

not to worry about graduation date.


----------



## khyati.joshii (Jun 13, 2013)

*Suggestions awaited from you all...*

Hi all,

I am Khyati Joshi, from Bombay, India.
New to the forum, and very much waiting to get the process started for immigration under residency to Australia.
I am working into Pharma advertising, and was willing to expat for listing under Advertising Specialist category. I was waiting for the new SOL due yesterday, have gone through the list.

The category as mentioned is listed, however, there is no state sponsorship open for it at the moment, it was ACT before, but is closed now.
They may open it up again in august is what, one of the immigration services informed. However, I need your expert opinion on this, as to how long does a category take to open under a state sponsorship once closed. and what can i do / how can i go ahead in the scenario if there is no state sponsorship at the moment in the same field.

Please do suggest, your suggestions are eagerly awaited, as I havent started with my assessment process yet. would like to know what are the options i need to look into and focus in such a scenario.

Many thanks.


----------



## minhtuanmt1 (Jul 2, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> not to worry about graduation date.


Hello aravindhmohan,

Do you mean that DIAC will count from 12/2004 for my working experience?

Thanks for your answer.
Tuan


----------



## khyati.joshii (Jun 13, 2013)

*Suggestions awaited from you*

Hi Shel,

I am Khyati Joshi, from Bombay, India.
New to the forum, and very much waiting to get the process started for immigration under residency to Australia.
I am working into Pharma advertising, and was willing to expat for listing under Advertising Specialist category. I was waiting for the new SOL due yesterday, have gone through the list.

The category as mentioned is listed, however, there is no state sponsorship open for it at the moment, it was ACT before, but is closed now.
They may open it up again in august is what, one of the immigration services informed. However, I need your expert opinion on this, as to how long does a category take to open under a state sponsorship once closed. and what can i do / how can i go ahead in the scenario if there is no state sponsorship at the moment in the same field.

Please do suggest, your suggestions are eagerly awaited, as I havent started with my assessment process yet. would like to know what are the options i need to look into and focus in such a scenario.

Many thanks.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

khyati.joshii said:


> Hi Shel,
> 
> I am Khyati Joshi, from Bombay, India.
> New to the forum, and very much waiting to get the process started for immigration under residency to Australia.
> ...


Hope below helps you
SkillSelect


----------



## khyati.joshii (Jun 13, 2013)

*state list revision*



Mroks said:


> Hope below helps you
> 
> Thank you Mroks!!
> I had gone through the same earlier, however, have not been able to find any updates on state list revision or the time it takes for updation.
> ...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

khyati.joshii said:


> Mroks said:
> 
> 
> > Hope below helps you
> ...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

khyati.joshii said:


> Mroks said:
> 
> 
> > Hope below helps you
> ...


----------



## khyati.joshii (Jun 13, 2013)

*occupation code*



Mroks said:


> khyati.joshii said:
> 
> 
> > What is your occupation code?
> ...


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Is there any chances to increase the point of Australian Study Requirements from 5 to 10???


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

bdtomas said:


> Is there any chances to increase the point of Australian Study Requirements from 5 to 10???


Difficult


----------



## khyati.joshii (Jun 13, 2013)

Mroks said:


> khyati.joshii said:
> 
> 
> > Marketing specialist is present on ACT list. Currently it is closed and should open in Aug 2013 when new list is displayed.
> ...


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

*Anzsco code 225111*



khyati.joshii said:


> Mroks said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mroks,
> ...


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Basharbd said:


> khyati.joshii said:
> 
> 
> > Mroks said:
> ...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Basharbd said:


> khyati.joshii said:
> 
> 
> > Mroks said:
> ...


----------



## minhtuanmt1 (Jul 2, 2013)

minhtuanmt1 said:


> Hello aravindhmohan,
> 
> Do you mean that DIAC will count from 12/2004 for my working experience?
> 
> ...


Hi aravindhmohan,

Can you help to confirm my case?

Thanks a lot for your help.
Tuan


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

yes they will


----------



## minhtuanmt1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks aravindhmohan a lot.


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

Dear Seniors:

I have submitted EOI on 24 September,2012 for 489 family sponsored subclass although my occupations is not in SOL 1 *but in CSOL*. I am an offshore applicant & my family members are living in SA.

Kindly provide me information regarding below queries:

1. Is there any chance to get invitation?

2. If yes, how long that will take?

3. Will my application be considered for priority group 5 ?

4. Could you please give me the web link where there are information about such case?

Looking forward for your kind replies.

Regards,

Bashar


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Basharbd said:


> Dear Seniors:
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 24 September,2012 for 489 family sponsored subclass although my occupations is not in SOL 1 *but in CSOL*. I am an offshore applicant & my family members are living in SA.
> 
> ...


International graduates of Australia who did not undertake their complete studies in South Australia are only eligible to apply for nomination for the provisional visa.
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/194

Communicate with SA for your eligibility for SA 489.


----------



## Basharbd (Nov 4, 2012)

Mroks said:


> International graduates of Australia who did not undertake their complete studies in South Australia are only eligible to apply for nomination for the provisional visa.
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/194
> 
> Communicate with SA for your eligibility for SA 489.


I have completed my graduation from Bangladesh & never been to Australia before for any purpose. 

Since I am not graduated from Australia, I will not be eligible for such subclass. However, is there any other chances for me?

If no, will my EOI remain uninvited?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Basharbd said:


> I have completed my graduation from Bangladesh & never been to Australia before for any purpose.
> 
> Since I am not graduated from Australia, I will not be eligible for such subclass. However, is there any other chances for me?
> 
> If no, will my EOI remain uninvited?


Check whether things can work with WA 489. Check the employment part.

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/AboutStateSponsorship.aspx
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/HowtoapplyforStateSponsorship.aspx


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Is there any chances to increase the point of Australian Study Requirements from 5 to 10???


Can any one tell me, if i apply for 190 visa in NSW, do i need to stay there for 2 years? if so then is there any designated area that i must have to stay there or I can stay anywhere in NSW including Sydney??


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Can any one tell me, if i apply for 190 visa in NSW, do i need to stay there for 2 years? if so then is there any designated area that i must have to stay there or I can stay anywhere in NSW including Sydney??


For 190, one can stay anywhere within the state and yes, you have to stay initial 2 years in NSW. The restriction of staying in designated area is upon 489 visa holders.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Can anyone tell me, is there any chances to suspend "System Administrator" from NSW Nomination.

I have 5 years experiences as a System Administrator. But IELTS is not ready yet. should i Apply for ACS before IELTS?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

bdtomas said:


> Can anyone tell me, is there any chances to suspend "System Administrator" from NSW Nomination.
> 
> I have 5 years experiences as a System Administrator. But IELTS is not ready yet. should i Apply for ACS before IELTS?


ACS and IELTS can be taken in parallel as both are independent of each other.
For filing EOI you need both ACS and IELTS results.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> ACS and IELTS can be taken in parallel as both are independent of each other.
> For filing EOI you need both ACS and IELTS results.


Thanks Mroks.

Do you know is there any chances to suspend "System Administrator" from NSW Nomination.

Thanks Once again


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

bdtomas said:


> Thanks Mroks.
> 
> Do you know is there any chances to suspend "System Administrator" from NSW Nomination.
> 
> Thanks Once again


Seems unlikely System Administrator facing suspension as just 7% of the quota has been filled up til now.


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Can anyone tell me, is there any chances to suspend "System Administrator" from NSW Nomination.
> 
> I have 5 years experiences as a System Administrator. But IELTS is not ready yet. should i Apply for ACS before IELTS?


I think you should apply asap before ACS makes more changes


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Seems unlikely System Administrator facing suspension as just 7% of the quota has been filled up til now.


Thanks once again for your reply.

I have got 5 years experiences as System Administrator in overseas from August 2008 to till now without any promotions. in my reference letter do I need to show them any promotions?

I heard from someone that ACS is deducting 2 years from the total experiences. Is that true?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

bdtomas said:


> Thanks once again for your reply.
> 
> I have got 5 years experiences as System Administrator in overseas from August 2008 to till now without any promotions. in my reference letter do I need to show them any promotions?
> *No*
> ...


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Above reply in *bold*



I have completed _Master of Information System_ from Australia in the year 2006

My point Calculation as below:

Age - 25 Points
Work Experiences - 5 years overseas - 10 Points
State Nomination - 5 Points
Australian study requirements - 5 Points
Education - 15 Points
Total - 60 Points

If ACS deduct 2 years, still can i claim 10 points for experiences in Final Application for DIAC.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

bdtomas said:


> I have completed _Master of Information System_ from Australia in the year 2006
> 
> My point Calculation as below:
> 
> ...


After ACS 2 yrs experience deduction, your experience stands at 5yrs- 2yrs = 3 Yrs. And for 3 yrs you can only claim 5 points.

Have a check on partner 5 points and getting 10 points from IELTS (7 band in each).


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> After ACS 2 yrs experience deduction, your experience stands at 5yrs- 2yrs = 3 Yrs. And for 3 yrs you can only claim 5 points.
> 
> Have a check on partner 5 points and getting 10 points from IELTS (7 band in each).


I cant claim my partner's point.

Master of Information System from university of Ballarat, is it a ICT Major or Minor?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

bdtomas said:


> I cant claim my partner's point.
> 
> Master of Information System from university of Ballarat, is it a ICT Major or Minor?


Depends upon the subjects of your course.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> After ACS 2 yrs experience deduction, your experience stands at 5yrs- 2yrs = 3 Yrs. And for 3 yrs you can only claim 5 points.
> 
> Have a check on partner 5 points and getting 10 points from IELTS (7 band in each).


Dear Mroks.

One of Australian Migration agent and Immigration Lawyer said, ACS will not deduct 2 years because I have recognized Australian degree (Master of Information System). what is your opinion? 

Thanks


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

no even with aus qualification u will get deduction


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

bdtomas said:


> Dear Mroks.
> 
> One of Australian Migration agent and Immigration Lawyer said, ACS will not deduct 2 years because I have recognized Australian degree (Master of Information System). what is your opinion?
> 
> Thanks


Seems experience deduction won't be there for you
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Seems experience deduction won't be there for you
> http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf



sorry but the information on this link is not clear to me. can you make it clear please.

Thanks


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

bdtomas said:


> sorry but the information on this link is not clear to me. can you make it clear please.
> 
> Thanks


For applicant with major in ICT and having closely related job the deduction is 2 yrs.
Computer qualified professional get 2 yrs deduction where as electronic engineers working in ICT get 4 yrs deduction.
Since your qualification is from Oz you may not get deduction in experience.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> For applicant with major in ICT and having closely related job the deduction is 2 yrs.
> Computer qualified professional get 2 yrs deduction where as electronic engineers working in ICT get 4 yrs deduction.
> Since your qualification is from Oz you may not get deduction in experience.


I wrote ACS abut this. they have replied as follows

Thank you for your email.
Please refer to the summary of criteria - http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf
This will detail the requirements for each type. For example if you have a bachelor or higher, with an ICT major that is closely related to the nominated occupation, then 2 years of relevant work experience is required to be demonstrated.
With 5 years of relevant work experience, and having a bachelor or higher, etc as mentioned above, then 2 years will be required to be demonstrated. After that has been fulfilled, employment will be at a skilled level for DIAC point purposes. In this case 3 years will be considered as skilled employment.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

bdtomas said:


> I wrote ACS abut this. they have replied as follows
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> Please refer to the summary of criteria - http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf
> ...


Go ahead with ACS process and write a mail to ACS and ask whether the 2 yrs exp deduction happens for Oz qualification also or not.


----------



## HoneyOZ (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello 

My self assessment for the points is:
Age - 30 - 30
Education - CA 15
IELTS 10 (expecting 8 is realistic?, never dealt with IELTS before, pls 
suggest, then it will add 20 points  )
State sponser 5

I am applying under 221213 - external auditor.. Do I stand a chance of getting state nomination and VISA grant? 
How can I check how much quota for this code is filled?

Thanks&regards,


----------



## DeepJoy (Jan 28, 2014)

thanks for sharing..


----------

